
Steal my business idea – you won't - tagalog
https://medium.com/@alexcox245/steal-my-idea-you-wont-3b67ff1f080f
======
unraveller
Not every (stated) need is a business.

People want their desired destination to be safe, they don't want to go to a
safe place in the desert. If all the world's travel bloggers combined can't
serve people's frustrations then a little list app with "covid" in the name
won't either. That's even if it could get approved on any app store and keep
up with the changing medical advice.

